# I like 5.........



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

getting there.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: I like 5......... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

WOW! what a tease...


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mmmmm....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_







getting there.











Is this a Dunce Cap for a Guy and his 4 Friends


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

dunce cap for this...


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

=O wheres the rest of this?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hotness...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_=O wheres the rest of this?

working on it in a bit...this one SHOULD be done THIS week...
We have a R32 turbo to finish and a few other things on our plate we are planing for waterfest in a few weeks....

This will be a equal lenght header that will bolt in factory location and you can use the factory downpipe as well. the runners will be est 5 to 6'' longer then the facotry manifold. We will be making a 2.5'' dp as well for this AFTER we install it with the factory for testing.
If time allowes, we will have another header fab'd up for waterfest so you can see it on display AND in the car...along with a few other new goodies that are coming out soon


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Keep it guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

Ohh hai dere...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: I like 5......... (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_ 









juicer


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

oh wow.. 2.5 is getting lots of love :-D im so excited.. but will be patient.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I like 5......... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
*expensive* juicer


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_oh wow.. 2.5 is getting lots of love :-D im so excited.. but will be patient. 

its sh!t like this that makes me glad i bought the bunneh.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet, nice job guys! Keep it up. Cant wait to see the final results/price!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

had a few minutes last night to play with it....
















tig "tacks" look work with an iphone picture haha hope for lots more today!
thanks guys for the good comments!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I'm in love


----------



## jawalter1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

i came. twice.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

with more headers coming out maybe prices will come down a bit. 
This will be the 3rd header to come out


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*

Well, isnt it the true second b/c EVO doesnt really make them anymore right ? Plus it was a factory log style and not equal length like this NLS one and Eurojet's...
Any word or estimates on price ? Be nice for under 600$$


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

600 would be a sweet price :-D


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

IF we decide to make these, they will be spiecal order only, none in stock and a small wait time.
just so you have an idea....the materials for this one is about $545 because of all the tight bends, collector style and internal cone defuser.
we do not have a price for this yet because its not done.
BUT... here are some plus' to this header
-fits in factory location, no need to buy a downpipe or change anything.
-runner size is matched to the head and does not bottle down to 1/4'' smaller as the factopry manifold does
-runners are 8'' longer then the factory length
-full stainless steel
-1/2 ss head flange
-and its pretty


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

it is pretty :-D


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I like 5......... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

one more to go....


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

If materials are 500$ alone then forget 600$


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: I like 5......... (OchoCinco5k)*

1st one always cost the most to make.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (vw93to85)*

Imagine those with the C2 cam and software, USP test pipe and no exhaust......


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I like 5......... (OchoCinco5k)*

yes imagine







oh wait i have c2 cams and a test pipe and a few other "goodies" that will be seen at waterfest....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

THIS one










or THIS one











_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:06 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

C2
you are using medusa and a roller coaster ride to power the bunny ? wow, i can't wait to see the results.
-not a big fan of the test pipe though, just cams for me







and depending on how this header turns out. then that 2.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_one more to go....

























Sick.
That flange is frickin thick wid it. Nice layout and clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Berocious motorsports .com huh?


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 4:05 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (Albeezy36)*

Mother of god... I havent been in the 2.5 forum too much recently and stuff like this makes me wonder why... definite j.i.m.p. moment here!


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (jettafan[atic])*

How are they coming ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I like 5......... (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Sick.
That flange is frickin thick wid it. Nice layout and clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Berocious motorsports .com huh?

_Modified by Albeezy36 at 4:05 PM 7-3-2009_

haha no, thats a dead website..i was on the phone while sitting at the bench...had to write a note down...thats what i had to write on.....oh well spelled the website wrong anyways...
we are closed this we so there will be no prgress till the 13th BUT it WILL be finished, polished and in stalled with a few other goodies







for WF on saturday and sunday (18th and 19th)


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Are you guys going to broke.down ?
If I dont get them/ not finished by then bring em up and I'll drink it up !!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: I like 5......... (OchoCinco5k)*

Giggity


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (doqFastlane)*

Lets give this a vacation bump. If you have any questions post them up and I will get back to you ASAP with Josh is vacationing in the Hamptons


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: I like 5......... ([email protected])*

Bump.
Can't wait for this. 
Is it possible to purchase before hand to ensure myself one at waterfest?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... (OchoCinco5k)*

One will be on display at WF. Orders will be taken but no price has been set yet.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:19 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: I like 5......... ([email protected])*

Just let us know when you guys get one on a dyno. Or send them to me and I can dyno it.......


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I like 5......... (OchoCinco5k)*

looks REALLY nice with the other shiney things on....
































need to scuff and polish header...not the final look yet


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

holy ****! what is that like 3k in hardware right there? i need money! absolutely awesome!


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

that header is art







seeing it "finished" and installed really shows that!


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Turb0Chipped)*

Looks even better polished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like somebody spent some time tucking tucking some wiresas well.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Joel Goodson)*

Vrooooom Vrooooooooooom Vroooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so if c2 or you guys ever decide to do an equal length topmount turbo header I'll put myself on the list for that as well as the billet valve cover to make it so I'm not melting stuff


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

we could make a turbo header custom for you. we'd need specs and turbo etc for fittment. we can talk after waterfest time















yea buddy. tuckin' wires and hoses and you were a big help!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

polished...
little more clean up and install it in an hour!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmm shiney : D


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

Are these hard to install ? Like the bolts hard to get at ?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

DYNO!!!!!


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Are these hard to install ? Like the bolts hard to get at ?

Not too bad. All the bolts were able to be tightened from the bay. No need to get under the car besides for maybe the downpipe bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Joel Goodson)*

Not that easy


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

he helped me...he knows


























_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 7:50 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Haha at least you're honest








And OMG!!^^^^ fanfreakingtastic








I like the black tank too. Super clean 

_Modified by JAK-RBT at 4:55 PM 7-15-2009_


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 4:56 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not that easy

Actually it was....








Josh, get a close up of the bottle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car sounded ridiculous leaving the ice cream shop














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

how much is this set up? ballpark, no install...


----------



## jawalter1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

need video of how it sounds! you cant keep teasing us like this!


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_how much is this set up? ballpark, no install...

From what I know, this is just a developmental phase and prices have not been established currently. I will not speak for Josh or C2, however, but I beleive I am correct.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Joel Goodson)*

I think you sir are correct. Josh wanted to do something fun to his new car. Now we need to get him back on the JeTTa.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the price would be high and special order only. it took about 35 hours for this 1st one and a lot of money in materials. next one would be less time of course. this was the 1st one to show we could do it and to be a show piece to display on our mk5 rabbit.
if people are serious, we can talk but it will not be a production piece, sorry


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Those last shots are awesome! The bay looks really good guys. Hope it sounds as awesome as I think it does.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

How's about we make a list of those that will buy it at a price(reasonable) that is fair for us and NLS. ?
I know I want sex headers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Sounds like a good idea. We will get back to you after AsphaltFest15.


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*props*

This is sick, and I like the intake manifold-where can those be found? Great job on this hopefully I can work on getting one


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: props (PaulCep)*

Also I was wondering, how did you get that ugly plastic off the top of the engine? (not the cover)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: props (PaulCep)*

short runner intake will be produced by C2 motorsports shortly....still in testing stages but going well.
the "ugly plastic thing" is the valve cover. the new full CNC aluminum one was made by seamless in pa. they are making them to besold but we are testing out the PCV setup and catch can.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: props (nothing-leaves-stock)*

When is this Asphalst fest done ?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

dyno?!?! HElloooooo? Get thee to a dyno


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Keep us updated !!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

I thought the dyno was happening a week ago?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

not sure when the dyno will be yet. still tuning.
we are playing with 02 control right now.
we also are toying with a new intake manifold design
thinking after both of them are done we will dyno it again.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Good shìt Josh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: props (PaulCep)*

... how about a first run group buy????
and cant wait to see dyno on this......
what is the list of performence mods on the test car???

... deffinately interested in this......


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: props (phrog23)*

dyno soon... have other things on the list to do before another dyno.
group buy? i don't think so. no one will pay for what we have into it, sorry. we know its not a reasonably priced item, hence why we have not said we will produce them. IF your interested in one and understand the high cost of it, then we can talk.
sorry
mods?
-C2 protoype cam/file
-NLS header and full custom header back exhaust, no cat
-deleted SAI
-C2 quick flow intake
-BSH CAI
-seamless valvecover
-SOON to be 42 draft design catch can system
- body junk
-fk coilovers
-bsh rear sway bar
-etc


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

updates ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_updates ? 

since i was a smart guy...i deleted the air pump system....hech killing the 02 sensor controller. so we are working on faking out the ECU to make it seem as if there is a SAI system still...i THINK we have it figured out.
also i added a muffler so it has a muffler and res. in it now for a bit of back presser...it helped low end torque come back
also added these seat...mmmmmmmm


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

wow c2 you guys are the best! im glad a company like you guys is taking so much interest in the 5 cylinder. whats the word on the 2009 rabbit software? I really dont want anything but the c2 software but i hate waiting lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

this isn't C2's car....just so you know...it's nothing leaves stocks car and using C2 cams/file and quick flow. NLS built it all and its our daily driver and test project car
but to answer your question. nothing yet for 09 software. hoping soon to hear from them when its ready or not. be patient


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_









which model sparco seats are those and how much


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what'd you do to eliminate the Airbag light with those seats installed? Vag them out?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. nice nice nice nice car!!!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_what'd you do to eliminate the Airbag light with those seats installed? Vag them out? 

x2


----------

